

Github hosts Passion Projects with Jessica Hische - murzene
https://github.com/blog/1549-passion-projects-with-jessica-hische

======
openmosix
If you want to join the party:

[http://gildviewingparty.eventbrite.com/](http://gildviewingparty.eventbrite.com/)

